

SF finally drops junk science based cellphone warning law - bifrost
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/08/us-usa-sanfrancisco-cellphones-idUSBRE9470I720130508

======
deluxaran
That would've been a pretty interesting law, mainly due the fact that there is
no hard proof that connects possible tumours with the use of a cell phone,
most of the studies I've seen so far show that there might be a possible
connection between the two but nothing is yet confirmed.

~~~
bifrost
Yeah, thats the problem. There's an "anecdotal" connection (IE: IMHO fake),
yet I don't know anyone out of my peer group of rabid cellphone users who've
ever had brain cancer. I've had a cellphone since 1996, cancer free daily
cellphone user.

We need to stop legislation based on myths.

------
bifrost
As an SF native, these sorts of laws and "causes" just make me angry. I'm all
for paying attention to potential issues, but this law is not based on facts,
its based on histeria and is ridiculous. I spent an hour explaining the facts
to my neighborhood association, and they eventually got it, but sheesh.

The other problem is that the "progressive" leadership in the city picks up on
these causes and attempts to "lead" on them. It does nothing but make us look
bad, yet it happens time and time again. They need to go just as bad as the
babbling tin-foil hat wearing people.

